# 2010 Stanley Cup Playoffs...



## beN

As you all know its game 4 tonight. 

GO CANUCKS GO!..

we need to win this one tonight for sure!!!!

i say Raycroft gets the start.


----------



## JUICE

^^^^^ 

ya right .. 

go bobby lou [email protected]! 

go canucks go [email protected]!


----------



## L!$A

Go CaNUcKs GO!!


----------



## beN

nice picture babez!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

Luongooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## beN

for whatever its worth.. I HATE ANDREW ALBERTS!!!!...we would be up in the series if this guy wasn't playing. We need Willie back!


----------



## L!$A

Thanks  
All I can say is .... *NO *more penalties..


----------



## beN

how many of you folks flying the car flags???


----------



## Crazy_NDN

put some up on my house! lol.


----------



## icecool

We need to destroy LA's pp.


----------



## budahrox




----------



## Crazy_NDN

hahahahaha


----------



## L!$A

Down with LA!!


----------



## beN

hahahaha..thats funny **** dude!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

oops better edit this for swearing


----------



## Adz1

awesome Don....


----------



## budahrox

Adz1 said:


> awesome Don....












LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## beN

Captain James T. Kirk...holy smokes hahaha thats funny man!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

hahaha that ones classic!


----------



## thefishwife

Dont seem to be doing very good now do we . I thought we should have started Raycroft!


----------



## JUICE

thefishwife said:


> Dont seem to be doing very good now do we . I thought we should have started Raycroft!


lou is not the problem tho ? hes made some great saves


----------



## simont

its our D thats the problem... Luo can't do everything u know.. c'mon LA's pp goals.. our D just dropped.. also we can't even register a goal from our pp! but i still believe GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!!


----------



## JUICE

whoa wow whao what a game [email protected]!v

insane [email protected]! good job boys [email protected]!


----------



## DR1V3N

Woooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh! X2!!


----------



## 24/7

What a game , WOW


----------



## pieces71

see you in Game 5!!!beat LA!!!!!!!


----------



## DAN O

Wow what a 3rd period, a real nail biter. Series tied...


----------



## Rajan

All this talk for no reason. LA is gonna knock the canucks out in 6 and beside it doesn't even matter cause Detroit is gonna win anyways. Go Detroit Go


----------



## budahrox

Rajan said:


> All this talk for no reason. LA is gonna knock the canucks out in 6 and beside it doesn't even matter cause Detroit is gonna win anyways. Go Detroit Go


----------



## Aquaman

^^^^^^ THATS HILARIUS ^^^^^^

Series not over yet guys

GO NUCKS GO !!!!!!


----------



## L!$A

WooHoo!!

Go CaNuCkS GO!!


----------



## beN

WOOOOOOO!!!!...cant wait to watch game 5!!! GO CANUCKS GO!!


----------



## JUICE

Rajan said:


> All this talk for no reason. LA is gonna knock the canucks out in 6 and beside it doesn't even matter cause Detroit is gonna win anyways. Go Detroit Go


ya right !!

detroit is in tough against the coyotes ? they wont win that series .. knocked out in first round = DEADWINGS [email protected]!


----------



## Rajan

I guess we will just have to wait and see. it's not like Canucks are doing any better. They are having a hard time with LA. Anyways all of guys go and cheer on your over paid and over rated goaltender. Put Raycroft in and they got a chance


----------



## beN

Game 5
game 5
game 5

wooooooo! Must win tonight!!! 
Go canucks go 
go canucks go!


----------



## budahrox

ben_mbu said:


> Game 5
> game 5
> game 5
> 
> wooooooo! Must win tonight!!!
> Go canucks go
> go canucks go!


*Amen brother Ben!!!! 
Go Canucks Go!!!!!






















Cheers!!*​


----------



## JUICE

oh damn , i just heard alberts is starting tonight [email protected]#$% wtf ..oh no ..lol


----------



## L!$A

Yah, I heard that this morning on the radio.. hopefully he gets his head straight!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Wow, what a great game!

Bernier, who gave him some GoJuice? He was really strong on the puck & sweet hands too. Where has he been hiding these assets for 2 years?

The Swedes really gave us the edge again.

Lou was awesome in net when he had to be. The 2 goals were less his fault than his defences.

Wootwhoot!!!!!!

Can't wait till Sunday night.


----------



## simont

WHAT A GAME!!!!! WOW!!! STRAIGHT OWNED LA TODAY!!! 7-2!!! obrian and rypen's fight! damn i can't wait till sunday! i think we should go and watch the game somewhere... a bca outing to a canucks game! =D


----------



## JUICE

love it [email protected]! 

what a game ... nuff said 

cant wait til sunday [email protected]#!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

That's what we were all waiting for!!!
I liked the way we clicked & played the full 60 mins.

So stoked by the final results!!!


----------



## DAN O

Totally excellent game, now if they can only play like that all the time...


----------



## trowachess

LA won't go down without a fight, and overall speed and endurance will matter!

The stats are already working against the Nucks by playing more games. But they shall overcome the stats somehow, go Nucks!


----------



## JUICE

DAN O said:


> Totally excellent game, now if they can only play like that all the time...


oh i think they will ..


----------



## trowachess

JUICE said:


> oh i think they will ..


Now only if they had a mantra for that to repeat all the time


----------



## aquaboy71

i've been invited to the final game... but crossing fingers i don't have to go... go nucks!


----------



## trowachess

aquaboy71 said:


> i've been invited to the final game... but crossing fingers i don't have to go... go nucks!


Interesting conundrum, Nucks win, no final game, or they lose and get to see final game lol


----------



## beN

i know this rant is a little late...

but holy cow that was a good game last night wooooo!!!

lets finish them tmorrow night!

GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## beN

woooooo go canucks go 
go canucks go!!!!!


----------



## JUICE

harsh ..LA , came out like gang busters ..crips and bloods style [email protected]!


----------



## beN

JUICE said:


> harsh ..LA , came out like gang busters ..crips and bloods style [email protected]!


hahah crips & bloods style.. where is eazy-e when you need him..lol


----------



## JUICE

Did you see that save by bobby lou ?????????


----------



## beN

holy crap! that save by lou was nuts!!!! WOOOOOOO! Save of the playoffs right there.


----------



## beN

bernier goal! wooooo!


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> bernier goal! wooooo!


finally got internet at home now ??


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

2-2 and we're coming on strong!!!


----------



## beN

JUICE said:


> finally got internet at home now ??


noooo  im over at a buddies, hi-jacked his wireless laptop


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> noooo  im over at a buddies, hi-jacked his wireless laptop


time to buck up buttercup [email protected]!

go nucks go [email protected]!

post junkie [email protected]! not me ...


----------



## thefishwife

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss


----------



## JUICE

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## thefishwife

We just won!!!!!!! Sweet


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Woooooohooooooo!!!!!

Now they can rest for a few days. I love the 3rd period.


----------



## Meum

Hmmm getting my sports news through an aquatics website. Well I guess you gotta have priorities. And go Canucks.


----------



## Stu_H

ready for the second round. go canucks go!!


----------



## Tracers

weird...i usually hear ppl screaming in the building next to me...i had assumed we had lost!! lol


----------



## DAN O

Yeah 3rd periods are so intense, cardiac kids strike again...


----------



## petlaur

Couldn't bear to watch the 3rd period + I thought I'd jinx them if I did watch lol. Wow! Another come from behind win....guess we're the "Kings" of the 3rd period comebacks. GO CANUCKS!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Sweet win!!!
I hope the momentum from the last 2 game carries over to the next series.

Go NUX!!!


----------



## aquaboy71

woohoo! i was saying to my buddies that the team that breaks the 2-2 tie is going to win the game... onto the next round!


----------



## budahrox

Rajan said:


> All this talk for no reason. LA is gonna knock the canucks out in 6












*Great job Nucks!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## L!$A

WooHoo! 
Go CaNucKS Go


----------



## budahrox

L!$A said:


> WooHoo!
> Go CaNucKS Go


Nice pic Lisa!!
I don't think any of those guys are still here though?????
LOL, once a nuck always a nuck!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## beN

Bring on round 2!!! 

Woooo go canucks go!


----------



## L!$A

budahrox said:


> Nice pic Lisa!!
> I don't think any of those guys are still here though?????
> LOL, once a nuck always a nuck!!!
> Cheers!!


thanks, I honestly just googled it... lol


----------



## JUICE

L!$A said:


> WooHoo!
> Go CaNucKS Go


haha nope , none of those players are here for sure ..lol oh well it was a nice thought right lisa ?? 

anyways i hope nashville beats the hawks tonight [email protected]!


----------



## L!$A

haha that's right!

This guy is definitely on the team


----------



## budahrox




----------



## yuju

there's a funny vid of the lockerroom after the game... kind of cool to see them in 'non-interview' mode...


----------



## JUICE

haha did you see kesler , he was shaking it hard !! lol

thanks for the vid got any more ?


----------



## beN

i was trying to watch this video on canucks.com definetly thanks for posting!


----------



## yuju

JUICE said:


> haha did you see kesler , he was shaking it hard !! lol
> 
> thanks for the vid got any more ?


kesler was frickn hilarious... and o'brien too, headlocking one of the equipment guys

yeah, the original is on canucks.com. i wasn't the one who youtubed it, but thanks to whoever did...


----------



## dean9922

How good is Luongo and the twins......not to mention the rest of the Canucks to.....Round 2, here we come!!!!!
THIS IS THEIR YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Rajan

Loungo sucks , just look at his GAA its like 2.92 thats horrible. the guy makes one good save and the city of vancouver goes nuts. thats why he is overrated. The canucks are a good team but they are not wining no stanly cup with Loungo in net. Just my 2 cents


----------



## simont

Rajan said:


> Loungo sucks , just look at his GAA its like 2.92 thats horrible. the guy makes one good save and the city of vancouver goes nuts. thats why he is overrated. The canucks are a good team but they are not wining no stanly cup with Loungo in net. Just my 2 cents


ur 2 cents are very strong... luongo was the one who saved team canada to win the gold against the US... honestly luongo isn't performing well but when it comes down to it, if he needs to play hard and win he certainly will do that... thats my 2 cents... GO CANUCKS GO!! sorry rajan thats how i feel about them... and this is our year to win the cup! WE GOT THE GOLD IN VANCOUVER AND NOW WE'LL WIN THE CUP! GO CANUCKS GO!!


----------



## H .

how can I use the ignore list on this new site? I just spot the first guy here!...


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Rajan is a Redwings fan so give him a break.

That videos was hilarious!!!
That's one of the reasons why Kesler is my fave Nuck.


----------



## Aquaman

H . said:


> how can I use the ignore list on this new site? I just spot the first guy here!...


LOL top left on this page click on User CP then in left side third box down ( settings ) bottom of that section click on Edit Ignor list ....enter Rajan  and hit okay .....Sorry Rajan .....we're a loyal bunch here .

Go NUCKS Go ....

Come on Friday.
bill


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Should I just ban Rajan for the rest of the playoffs or what? We should start a poll

Muahahahaha.

Anthony

Darn, Hawks just beat Nashville so here we go again.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Now Rajan can relax.
DET won't be facing us in the 2nd round. 

How bout we just ban him from our thread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Luongo really sucks, that's why we won the Olympic Gold with him in the net!  How soon we forget.....


----------



## Rajan

omg wow ok just ban me but you gotta realize that Loungo also has team Canada all the best canadians players playing infront of him. It's not like he won the meadal. ok i won't say anything if it makes you guys happier but when Chicago takes them out i will be the first to say I told you guys.


----------



## Rajan

by the way all i am trying to say is don't get your guys hopes that high it's just gonna be another year where the city of Vancouver has high hopes for this team and they get bounced byt Chicago again.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Without Willie, & Johnson we're missing a lot of blocked shots.
That's put more pressure on Lou to more aggressive in net.
Having these 2 guy in the lineup means a lot more than we all realize.
I think Lou misses Willie's big stick & presence in front of the net.
Tell me another team that has a bunch of Farm team call ups as their top 6 defenders.
We're used to this because it seems like this is normal for us every year.

Lou doesn't suck, people just forget that hockey is a team sports, & the goalie is just part of the puzzle.
Yes he's our last line of defence but not the only part of our defence.

Most of the goals he's let by we're pretty good shots.
A few were questionable but every goalie has their off days.
I think the reason we're so hard on Lou is because we've been waiting for ever for a franchise goalie in VAN.
Now that we have him, we take him for granted.

We're all hungry for the cup in VAN. but lets not puts this all on Lou's shoulders.
He has enough to worry about.
If Lou could score I'm sure he would if he had the option.
No one like to lose & he's not doing it on purpose.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Lets see if PHO bouces DET from the playoffs tomorrow.
You can jump back on the bandwagon when DET loses tomorrow.
 

Yes it's only the 2nd round of the playoff, but I like our chances better this year.
With the addition of Mikael Samuelsson & Christain Erhoff it's gives us a better chance.
Mikael Samuelsson is doing wonders for us so far, & Erhoff stepped up is the absence of Willie.
Edler it also proving to be a physical presence in the playoffs.
All things we lacked last year. 
1 game @ a time, nobody's celebrating yet.
I've learned not to jump to far ahead.

I bet DET is missing Mikael Samuelsson right about now.


----------



## Rajan

i agree but name a team that won a stanly cup with an over payed goalteander thats been pulled more than ever with the shitiest GAA. All i was saying was that the city goes nuts over this guy when he makes one good save. Like the save he made on Smith was awsome but I still think he is overpayed and overrated. NHL players vote once a year and the most overrated player they voted was Loungo along with the biggest cry baby which was Sidney Crosby. I like the Canucks like i said but not Loungo. So hate on me if you guys want but face the reality this happens almost every year. We hope and hope and hope. It`s not gonna happen till they get a 50 goal scorer and just a half decent goalie thats not over payed like Raycroft


----------



## `GhostDogg´

PIT won with Fleury, & we all know what he's famous for...

I don't hate you @ all.
When DET had Stevie Y I was a fan too(Nux 1st as always tho).
You may hate Lou, but I bet you'd luv to have him on DET.


Remember CHI had Nikolai Khabibulin last year, now they have Cristobal Huet & Antti Niemi.
Which goalie(s) would you rather have.
You make the call.


----------



## beN

so vancity meets chicago yet again in the playoffs.
i have a freind,Colin Fraser that plays for the hawks.
of course i gotta cheer for the canucks!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Congratz Rajan!!!
Your Wings made in to the 2nd round.
I had know idea Doan was out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hard to win in the playoffs without your Captain. Phoenix should be proud of the way they played so well this season. Waaaaaaaaay above anybody's expectations.


----------



## Rajan

it doesn't matter if shane doan was playing. It's not like he was gonna make a 5 goal difference but Phoenix did do well and it's only cause Detroit doesn't have a goalie. But Detroit won and i'm happy.


----------



## Rajan

In the words of Diago Sanchaz (UFC fighter) YES YES YES


----------



## JUICE

Rajan said:


> it doesn't matter if shane doan was playing. It's not like he was gonna make a 5 goal difference but Phoenix did do well and it's only cause Detroit doesn't have a goalie. But Detroit won and i'm happy.


you know who does have a good, sometimes great goalie !!?? who you say ? 
VANCOUVER !! , and who doesnt CHICAGO ...


----------



## L!$A

Rajan said:


> In the words of Diago Sanchaz (UFC fighter) YES YES YES


Sanchez is such a weirdo...


----------



## beN

huge diego fan!!! YES YES YES!! hahah


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> huge diego fan!!! YES YES YES!! hahah


i love when penn destroyed him ..lol , did you see that cut [email protected]!

anyways habs vs caps tonite game 7 ?? predictions ??


----------



## beN

hahah that cut was sure narly man!...

i hope the habs win...just because they are Canadian..


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> hahah that cut was sure narly man!...
> 
> i hope the habs win...just because they are Canadian..


yup me too , halak will have to be great again ..if they have any chance tho


----------



## beN

halak has be better then Game 6 in order to win this.. in washington game 7..its going to be a tight one..


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Rajan said:


> it doesn't matter if shane doan was playing. It's not like he was gonna make a 5 goal difference but Phoenix did do well and it's only cause Detroit doesn't have a goalie. But Detroit won and i'm happy.


True...
But when a pack of Coyotes are left without their pack leader all hell breaks loose.
His leadership & knowing what to say to certain players @ any given time is very underrated. Kind of like a coach on the ice.
Look @ how our defense fell apart with the loss of Willie.
When you don't have the leader/veteran presence to keep the young guys in check, it falls aparts really quick.
If you look @ PHO most of their players are quite young, & I'm sure they all look up to Doan.

DET will experience this when Lidstrom leaves after this year.
Same thing happen to COL without Sakic too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Woot! Woot!

Canadians knock off OV & the Caps. Wow, what a sucky year for OV. First his highly touted Russian team chokes & finishes out of the medal rounds in the Olympics & now his top rated NHL team chokes and don't even make it into the 2nd round after finishing 1st overall.

Not every year that #16 beats #1. At least another Canadian team makes it into the 2nd round, although Sid & the Pens will be a harder nut to crack I think.

Anthony


----------



## Acipenser

Bring on the canadiaens would love to see the nucks and the habs in the final round .


----------



## beN

Acipenser said:


> Bring on the canadiaens would love to see the nucks and the habs in the final round .


i also would love to see a all canadian final. that would be totally awesome. the habs looked good last night. Lets hope they shut down sid the kid & the pens.


----------



## budahrox

Acipenser said:


> Bring on the canadiaens would love to see the nucks and the habs in the final round .


That's what I'm hoping for!!


----------



## TomC

Acipenser said:


> Bring on the canadiaens would love to see the nucks and the habs in the final round .


 The Americans would hate it. U.S. TV ratings would go down the sink. Go Habs!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

TomC said:


> The Americans would hate it. U.S. TV ratings would go down the sink. Go Habs!


Americans watch hockey? 

I heard the first US/Canada game in the Olympics got 27 seconds of coverage on the US major networks.....so it makes no difference to them who's in the Cup finals.


----------



## BostonBob

Boston getting home ice and Marc Savard for the 2nd Round is an amazing advantage. It's like the Hockey Gods said " You know what - 38 years is long enough. Boston wins the Cup in 2010 ".


----------



## Aquaman

BostonBob said:


> Boston getting home ice and Marc Savard for the 2nd Round is an amazing advantage. It's like the Hockey Gods said " You know what - 38 years is long enough. Boston wins the Cup in 2010 ".


LOL Bob....How can that happen 

Thats like saying Edmonton has a chance 

GO CANUCKS GO !!!

Boston can wait a few more years


----------



## Captured Moments

Yeah I watched the 3rd period of the Habs last night and it was awesome. Reminds me of the Canucks in 92 when they were down 3-1 a couple of times and came back to win the series... 
I hope Alex Burrows steps it up and scores some goals in the Chicago series. I know he can for sure.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

BostonBob said:


> Boston getting home ice and Marc Savard for the 2nd Round is an amazing advantage. It's like the Hockey Gods said " You know what - 38 years is long enough. Boston wins the Cup in 2010 ".


It takes time to get your "hockey legs" back, not to mention adjust to the pace & physical play of the playoffs.
I'm sure Savard is going to show rust & play timid, the last thing he needs is another big hit.

It's like if we threw Willie in there if he was ready.
I'm sure Willie as tonnes of cobwebs to shake off.
I'd luv to see Boston in the finals though.
Imagine Boston vs Vancouver.
That would be a great series.


----------



## H .

what do you guys think of the hit Matt Cooke on Markov?


----------



## slipstream

it was a clean hit


----------



## slipstream

just a bad result


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Nasty but clean.
That's Cookie for ya!!!
I miss having that guy around.
He's lucky to have played with 2 of the best players around currently.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

beers wings and the nucks tonight


----------



## Gone Fishy

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> beers wings and the nucks tonight


You got it!!!! Almost everything a guy needs!  Cant wait for the game, so excited.


----------



## Rajan

tonights score is gonna be 4 to 2 Blackwhawks. Loungo is gonna choke again hahaha. DOWN DOWN DOWN THE NUCKS ARE GOING DOWN.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Can't wait until after the game to reconcile this prediction!


----------



## Kolewolf

*Game Time!!!!!!*


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

wings beers are going down good


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What a great first period on the road!!!! 2-0 & Raymond scores with 11 seconds left in the period. What an awesome time for that line to get going!!!!!

Rajan, #$$#%@#$%#@$^@$^%@#$%@


----------



## JUICE

yup raymond sure looking good [email protected]! bobby lou wants revenge !!


----------



## H .

Rajan said:


> tonights score is gonna be 4 to 2 Blackwhawks. Loungo is gonna choke again hahaha. DOWN DOWN DOWN THE NUCKS ARE GOING DOWN.


You are really in hockey! ... FOR ME, THIS IS DEFINITELY YOUR LAST CHANCE, BEFORE I PUT YOU INTO THE LIST!!! HAHA....


----------



## JUICE

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> What a great first period on the road!!!! 2-0 & Raymond scores with 11 seconds left in the period. What an awesome time for that line to get going!!!!!
> 
> Rajan, #$$#%@#$%#@$^@$^%@#$%@


just ban him!!


----------



## Luke78

Last time i checked , it takes 60 minutes to finish a game.4 wins to take the series.Lots of hockey left , but once again everyone(nucks fans) is running a thousand miles an hour so far, and looking to far ahead


----------



## H .

3:0! Go canucks go!!!

sorry, rajan, but I have to do this time since you never get one thing right...lol Seriously, can anyone tell how to use the ignore list on this new site?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Luke78 said:


> Last time i checked , it takes 60 minutes to finish a game.4 wins to take the series.Lots of hockey left , but once again everyone(nucks fans) is running a thousand miles an hour so far, and looking to far ahead


And one second to score, and Chicago hasn't managed it yet...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Luke78 said:


> Last time i checked , it takes 60 minutes to finish a game.4 wins to take the series.Lots of hockey left , but once again everyone(nucks fans) is running a thousand miles an hour so far, and looking to far ahead


Well, I guess if your team (not the Nucks) play a good first period, we can expect you to shut up & not post any positive comments, eh?

Who's running a thousand miles an hour? We're just posting the score & the fact that the Nucks played a good first road period. We're not planning the parade route down Robson here, buuudddddyyyyy.


----------



## H .

VAN 4 CHI 0 now!


----------



## Luke78

Anthony ,

Did you read the first part of what i wrote? Those are accurate facts to the game. Second, i dont need to post on this site to let everyone know how happy my team is doing for that matter.Third , not everyone is a canucks fan on this site but has the option to post to this topic.Fourth ," expect me to shut up" ? A little harsh dont you think ? see the second point.Lastly , an ignore option wanted by some ? wow this is what its come down to?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This is a Canucks fan thread. It would be the equivalent of you coming into a Honda website and saying Hondas suck. I'm not sure why you would expect Canucks fans to like having their team being put down. And oh yeah, 5 zip. 

Edit: I reread part of the thread and realized it's not entirely a Canucks fan thread, but still, do you wear a Boston, Habs, Chicago (or whatever your team is) and go to a Canucks game and expect no one to say anything? Seems a little bit optimistic don't you think?


----------



## thefishwife

go canucks go!!!


----------



## H .

Luke78 said:


> Anthony ,
> 
> ... an ignore option wanted by some ? wow this is what its come down to?


Yes. this is.


----------



## JUICE

Luke78 said:


> Last time i checked , it takes 60 minutes to finish a game.4 wins to take the series.Lots of hockey left , but once again everyone(nucks fans) is running a thousand miles an hour so far, and looking to far ahead


whatever once a hater always a hater !!

we stick by our team [email protected]!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

JUICE said:


> whatever once a hater always a hater !!
> 
> we stick by our team [email protected]!


Hey, they might score 6 goals in 20 minutes. It happens.....NOT!


----------



## H .

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey, they might score 6 goals in 20 minutes. It happens.....NOT!


it happened when they played Flame this season! What a game it was!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Rajan said:


> tonights score is gonna be 4 to 2 Blackwhawks. Loungo is gonna choke again hahaha. DOWN DOWN DOWN THE NUCKS ARE GOING DOWN.


Sorry the Sharks bit Wings in the butt tonight Rajan.


BostonbBob:
I take back Savard being rusty...
What a game Savard had!!!
Mos def made an impact right away.
Scoring the game winner too.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

5-1 after 60 miins!!!
Great game boys!!!
I'm so relieved to get game 1 in the books.


----------



## DAN O

Its a good start, 3 more wins...
Go Canucks Go...


----------



## Luke78

Gary,

Last time i checked this is an aquarium forum , with this thread being a tiny part of it.I have the option to post or ignore it.I chose the first.In the first part of my earlier post i wrote facts that are applicable to the sport we call hockey.Heck ,this can be said for other sports too.You ever play any gary ? I know i have for many years , and it helped me understand how the game changes from time to time, player to player , play by play and so on .Now , the second part of the post is left to been seen as to what happens with this team, the series, and its fans.I did not insult anyone , but heard a mouthfull from other posters.Guess what , theres gonna be people who like certain stuff , and others who dont.

Ive been in another teams venue wearing the jersey of their opponent ,and nothing has happened to me.Every game was great.Whats your point ? Going back to the first post , lots of hockey left to play.



2wheelsx2 said:


> This is a Canucks fan thread. It would be the equivalent of you coming into a Honda website and saying Hondas suck. I'm not sure why you would expect Canucks fans to like having their team being put down. And oh yeah, 5 zip.
> 
> Edit: I reread part of the thread and realized it's not entirely a Canucks fan thread, but still, do you wear a Boston, Habs, Chicago (or whatever your team is) and go to a Canucks game and expect no one to say anything? Seems a little bit optimistic don't you think?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

2wheelsx2 said:


> This is a Canucks fan thread. It would be the equivalent of you coming into a Honda website and saying Hondas suck. I'm not sure why you would expect Canucks fans to like having their team being put down. And oh yeah, 5 zip.
> 
> Edit: I reread part of the thread and realized it's not entirely a Canucks fan thread, but still, do you wear a Boston, Habs, Chicago (or whatever your team is) and go to a Canucks game and expect no one to say anything? Seems a little bit optimistic don't you think?


He's probably an Oilers or Flames fan


----------



## JUICE

Luke78 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Last time i checked this is an aquarium forum , with this thread being a tiny part of it.I have the option to post or ignore it.I chose the first.In the first part of my earlier post i wrote facts that are applicable to the sport we call hockey.Heck ,this can be said for other sports too.You ever play any gary ? I know i have for many years , and it helped me understand how the game changes from time to time, player to player , play by play and so on .Now , the second part of the post is left to been seen as to what happens with this team, the series, and its fans.I did not insult anyone , but heard a mouthfull from other posters.Guess what , theres gonna be people who like certain stuff , and others who dont.
> 
> Ive been in another teams venue wearing the jersey of their opponent ,and nothing has happened to me.Every game was great.Whats your point ? Going back to the first post , lots of hockey left to play.


really ?? you and rajan have added nothing to this site ? and yet all you do is post on hockey ? yes it is a fish site !! and yes most of us know each other and cheer for the canucks !!  what a surprise ? duh

do you really want a tick for tac battle on a keyboard ? come on ? 

you got your opinion across , now what ? who cares how canucks fans ARE ?

come on man [email protected]!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

It's all good IMO.
He have a few non NUX fans & most are bitter @ the way were playing. 

Lets make sure they don't jump back on the bandwagon when we start to get on a roll.


----------



## Luke78

Juice ,

Pretty "bold statement" coming from you.Heres something for your reference,i joined the first site way back in 2003-2005 cant remember the exact date .That left , and joined the second from 2006 on until the crash.Now i resigned up for this one.I have contributed my part , and willing to continue for that matter.Just got back on a week ago. I have nothing against anyone here, and most likely wont.I as well know a few people here, and enjoy their company.Leave the tough guy image behind will ya!



JUICE said:


> really ?? you and rajan have added nothing to this site ? and yet all you do is post on hockey ? yes it is a fish site !! and yes most of us know each other and cheer for the canucks !!  what a surprise ? duh
> 
> do you really want a tick for tac battle on a keyboard ? come on ?
> 
> you got your opinion across , now what ? who cares how canucks fans ARE ?
> 
> come on man [email protected]!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

No one is trying to be a tough guy.
We as Nux fans are devoted to our team, & some of us get defensive.
It's natural for us to stand behind our team since most of us are life long Nux fans.
We hunger for the cup & every year seems like an improvement for us.
Yes we're all optimistic, & I think we have the right to be.
Don't worry about the Nux fans if your not 1.

We back our team, & you should back your team.
There's no need to bash one another because it get us nowhere.
This is the web, we share opinions &, sometimes we don't agree with one another.
But lets not forget we're a community, & we're all here for the same reason.
The love of our fish & hobby.

We all need to take a step back & have a beer, or a few more.


Good luck to the NUX & any other team anyone else might be cheering for.

BTW:
I luv the Hawks too because they have some of the best BC born players.
My loyalty lies with the Nux & always will.
I probably will end up getting a Hawks jersey @ the end of the year, regardless of the outcome of this series.

*Prepares to get flamed...


----------



## JUICE

`GhostDogg´ said:


> No one is trying to be a tough guy.
> We as Nux fans are devoted to our team, & some of us get defensive.
> It's natural for us to stand behind our team since most of us are life long Nux fans.
> We hunger for the cup & every year seems like an improvement for us.
> Yes we're all optimistic, & I think we have the right to be.
> Don't worry about the Nux fans if your not 1.
> 
> We back our team, & you should back your team.
> There's no need to bash one another because it get us nowhere.
> This is the web, we share opinions &, sometimes we don't agree with one another.
> But lets not forget we're a community, & we're all here for the same reason.
> The love of our fish & hobby.
> 
> We all need to take a step back & have a beer, or a few more.
> 
> 
> Good luck to the NUX & any other team anyone else might be cheering for.


yup you got it !! 

dont worry about us nux fans is right ! 

but luke ? 
who said anything about being a tough guy ? i know i didnt ? 

bold ?? haha i guess ...


----------



## H .

I hope habs will win tomorrow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Luke78 said:


> Ive been in another teams venue wearing the jersey of their opponent ,and nothing has happened to me.Every game was great.Whats your point ? Going back to the first post , lots of hockey left to play.


My point was not that people were going to beat you up. My point was that Canucks fans will harass you. Man, relax a little and stop being so defensive. People are just having fun. If you want to take offense, fine. Hockey is just a game, it's not life or death.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

BTW:
Luke78, who are you rooting for?


----------



## Kolewolf

What a ridiculous thread this has turned into!! 

Luke is like Alex Burrows and all you guys have let him get into your head and get you off your game. The best way to answer is to just let him have his say and then sit back and let the Cauncks win!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

True that. I think I'm going to go to some Chicago sites and Pittsburgh sites and start trash talking.


----------



## JUICE

Kolewolf said:


> What a ridiculous thread this has turned into!!
> 
> Luke is like Alex Burrows and all you guys have let him get into your head and get you off your game. The best way to answer is to just let him have his say and then sit back and let the Cauncks win!!


yup you right opinions are like *******s , everyones got one !!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Or I could simply abuse my mod powers & ban all Non-Canuckleheads for the duration of the playoffs

In case I have to spell it out, I'm JUST KIDDING!!!!

Go CANUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ban them...ban them ALL...bwahahahaha...1 down 3 to go to advance to the next round!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBob

Any of you hockey fans members over at hfboards.com ???? It's a great site for hockey fans regardless of which team you cheer for. Oh yeah - before I forget:

GO BRUINS GO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I lurk there as a guest sometimes.
It is a great hockey forum.


----------



## budahrox




----------



## Aquaman

BostonBob said:


> Any of you hockey fans members over at hfboards.com ???? It's a great site for hockey fans regardless of which team you cheer for. Oh yeah - before I forget:
> 
> GO BRUINS GO !!!!!!!!!


Bob Bob Bob ........such a waste of energy...would be better used on tank cleaning and such .....



budahrox said:


>


LOL ....yep we're scarey !!!

Oh yea.....GO CANUCKS GO!!!!


----------



## Captured Moments

OMG - 2-0
Go Canucks!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Woohoo...here we go again!


----------



## rescuepenguin

I think someone needs to create an app. that keeps the current score in a little box on the screen. That would be cool


----------



## `GhostDogg´

^^^^^^^^
x2!!!


----------



## Rajan

what the hell happened here, i havn't visited this site after my crappy ass prediction how Canucks are gonna loose and I see people are taking this way to seriously. Just letting you guys know that i do post fish stuff on this site and i know alot of members cause i always buy sh it of this site so please don't go saying i only post on this thread and it's supposed to be a fish website and that i don't post anywhere else. You guys need to relax cause i still have faith in my Detroit and everyone knows deep down inside that they are the ones that are gonna win the cup. GO DETROIT GO. for all the Canuck fans, I just want to let you guys know that If the Canucks are ever gonna win the stanly cup then they are gonna have to send the whole team to Detriot to learn how to play hockey and then try again. Canucks are just lucky to have Samulson the best player in the Canucks team and wait a minute isn`t he from Detroit. hahaha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, you need to chill out and just ignore this thread if you're going to get all worked up. I don't think Detroit is going to be teaching anyone to play anything...well, maybe the Leafs (might as well get two shots for the price of one right?).


----------



## Rajan

man I`m cool and i`m always cool. I never get worked up well atleast over this stuff. I was sayin that people are getting all seriouse for no reason. I`m just messing around just a little bit of friendly trash talk. Don`t take this personal peeps


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool. That's what I thought too. Especially since this is an Aqua Lounge thread. Ok then Go CANUCKS Go! Dang I see it's 2-1.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I'm not a big sports fan, but I do chear on the home team in the playoffs. I agree that if the Canucks want to win the cup they need to send the whole team. Remember that at this level of competition it is the team that makes the most mistakes that doesn't win the game.It is only a game and there is never a need to get worked up. If the Canucks gives it everything they have for 60 minutes every game they have a very good chance of winning, If they don't the team that does will win the cup. 
*
Go Canucks Go*


----------



## `GhostDogg´

We don't need to send our young player to DET, to learn from old farts!!! 
Even my grandpa was saying last night, that he thinks DET is too old now.


----------



## Stu_H

Rajan said:


> I just want to let you guys know that If the Canucks are ever gonna win the stanly cup then they are gonna have to send the whole team to Detriot to learn how to play hockey and then try again.


What is Detroit going to teach them? How to take stupid penalties like last night?


----------



## Rajan

is anyone watching the game whats the score


----------



## Rajan

hahahhahahahahha


----------



## NewGuy

*Oh Noes!!!! *


----------



## DR1V3N

*d'ohhhh!!!*


----------



## plantedinvertz

not good |:


----------



## H .

Seabrook played a great game... as well as Luo. 

Go Canucks go!


----------



## Rajan

i can't wait til wednesdays game. this is a good series to watch. its gonna be a close one


----------



## AWW

grrrrrrr. the only one that is happy in my house is my dad. he manages a liquor shop, and an even series means more games


----------



## JUICE

looking forward to watching the sharks take a 3 -0 lead over the deadwings tmrw [email protected]#$%

and how crazy is it gonna be in montreal ?? nuts ...


----------



## DAN O

Hey we came out of Chicago with a split, make some adjustments for Wednesday night and kick there buts...
Go Canucks go!


----------



## H .

JUICE said:


> ...
> 
> and how crazy is it gonna be in montreal ?? nuts ...


Yeah! if I have time tomorrow, I will go Montreal... it will be lots of fun down there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yup, with a split in Chicago, the Hawks lost their home ice advantage and hopefully the Canucks will play a full 60 minutes game at home over the next two games. GO CANUCKS!!!!


----------



## DR1V3N

aww said:


> grrrrrrr. The only one that is happy in my house is my dad. He manages a liquor shop, and an even series means more games


roflmao! :d


----------



## beN

damn, we looked good in the1st...but slowly fell apart in the last 2 periods. I hope they can win both games here @ home and then we will see what happens after that..


----------



## rocker85675

Rajan said:


> i can't wait til wednesdays game. this is a good series to watch. its gonna be a close one


ditto, this is a GREAT series! anyone that thought either team was gonna walk on the other is a fool, this one's goin 7


----------



## Rajan

chicago in 6


----------



## Rajan

My Redwings are down 3-0 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Diztrbd1

Rajan said:


> My Redwings are down 3-0 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Yesssssss...lol....bout time the Sharks did something in the playoffs other than drown


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Down by one but the Canucks are playing strong. Only Niemi's goaltending has kept the Hawks up on the Nucks so far this period. 

Soooooo, who's feeling excited & stressed out right now 

Great game to watch.


----------



## alym

seahorse_fanatic said:


> down by one but the canucks are playing strong. Only niemi's goaltending has kept the hawks up on the nucks so far this period.
> 
> Soooooo, who's feeling excited & stressed out right now :d
> 
> great game to watch.


oh man  2-0...
Brutal.


----------



## H .

two more, BURROWS please!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Refs are being so one sided it's insane!!!
That penalty Burrows took was pretty dumb, but he scored 1.
If he get 1 or 2 more he'll be on my good side.

Niemi is playing crazy!!!

@ Rajan.
SJ in 5.

I thought DET had the game in hand since they're @ home, so I decided to watch lost.
I caught the hi-lights & saw that they lost.
They'll win the next 1, they don't lose 2 in a row @ "the Lou" very often.


----------



## JUICE

ya tony , refs sure sucked ! how many times did bobby lou get ran over ?? totally crap ! 

but gotta give it to the hawks , there game plan worked , get under our skin !


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Sure did!!!
Once you shake Lou off his game, & get him "fired up" he plays sloppy.

He better get some calls from the ref next game because CHI is playing like CHI now.
Toews taking a run @ him was cheap, & "Big Buff" was all over the crease making life hell for Lou.


----------



## petlaur

You know it's going bad for the Nux when even the "green guys" are down and depressed.


----------



## rocker85675

gutcheck time, win and even it up, loose and set yourself up for an imposible comeback, NOW you get to see what kind of team ya REALLY have. this is gonna be yet another great game, i cant wait! i say this one goes to double ot


----------



## Rajan

GO WINGS GO it's comeback time


----------



## slipstream

What a game by the Habs... WOOT.


----------



## H .

slipstream said:


> What a game by the Habs... WOOT.


Habs beat not only penguins but also the refs. It was a great game!


----------



## Rajan

wow what happened. hahahaha


----------



## JUICE

Rajan said:


> wow what happened. hahahaha


WOW what happened to the wings in the first 3 games ?? hahahah


----------



## `GhostDogg´

What we knew would happen if CHI started crashing the crease.
DET is down 3-1 too so you're not in any better shape.

The only difference is we play better on the road.


Like I said SJ in 5.
LOL!!!


----------



## Rajan

only time will tell my friend cause you know if there is one team that can come back from 3-0 it's Detroit


----------



## JUICE

Rajan said:


> only time will tell my friend cause you know if there is one team that can come back from 3-0 it's Detroit


that would be cool to see for sure , but not likely ..

predictions for habs vs pens tonite anybody ??


----------



## Rajan

So disapointed right now. I guess golf season is here for the Redwings and me


----------



## striker

Do or die today, we need to stay out of the box and make them play our game. GO ***IN CANUCKS GO


----------



## budahrox

*Hide the golf clubs & go kick some A** boys!!!!
GO NUCKS GO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rocker85675

Rajan said:


> only time will tell my friend cause you know if there is one team that can come back from 3-0 it's Detroit


how did that work out for ya?


----------



## H .

go canucks go!


----------



## JUICE

2 more games just like that one [email protected]! keep it going ..


----------



## DAN O

Now if they can only play that way all the time, Lord Stanly's Cup would be making a trip to the Pacific Northwest.
GO CANUCKS GO...


----------



## kelly528

I call it. We'll be dragging it all the way out to game 7, where the blackhawks will slaughter us.

... now please please PLEASE let me turn out to be horribly wrong!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, need to keep playing hard & for the full 60 minutes.

That's 2 good games at the United Center. Now we need to bring that back to GM Place.

Strong pressure in front of Niemi, the D contributing, and Luo playing a strong game.

Anthony


----------



## H .

KB:"”We’re obviously not a better team without Sami in the line-up, but we tightened it up and kept it simple when he was out and hopefully we’ll have him back for next game.”..

Wish Salo will be back on another do or die...


----------



## BostonBob

I'm happy with my 2nd Round predictions:

*Eastern Conference*
Pittsburgh ( 4 ) vs Montreal ( 8 ) - Pittsburgh in 5 ( Montreal's magic fizzles out as Crosby and Malkin rack up lots of points )
Boston ( 6 ) vs Philadelphia ( 7 ) - Boston in 5 ( Boston gets a huge boost from the returning Marc Savard and Brian Boucher suddenly remembering that he is Brian Boucher )

*Western Conference*
San Jose ( 1 ) vs Detroit ( 5 ) - San Jose in 6 ( Detroit was lucky to get by Phoenix and San Jose will make sure that their luck has run out ) 
Chicago ( 2 ) vs Vancouver ( 3 ) - Chicago in 6 ( Luongo might steal 1 or 2 games but he can't win this series by himself )


----------



## petlaur

Poor Sami, he really took one for the team. If he didn't have bad luck he wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Sami (champagne glass) Salo, who when hit breaks on impact, however to get hit like that is a different story. Rumor has it, he has a ruptured testicle...can you say ouch. The Canucks are trying hard to make a series of this one, but given it is Chicago, I am skeptical they can pull it off. Dont get me wrong I would love to see them win game 7 and throw it back in Chicago's face, the key is Tuesday's game. If they play the way they can and have shown us, they would have the mental edge on Chicago for game 7. The one thing they have to remember to do is SHOOT the damn puck, too many times we have seen guys cruise through the slot, with a perfect opportunity to shoot, only to pass the puck to someone else, man that is frustrating!


----------



## H .

I've been sent this washbasin design by a young designer, Ekateryna Sokolova from Kiev. I'm starting to love her designs now! GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## big_bubba_B

next game the knucks are out chicago is just to good for them


----------



## rocker85675

BostonBob said:


> I'm happy with my 2nd Round predictions:
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> Pittsburgh ( 4 ) vs Montreal ( 8 ) - Pittsburgh in 5 ( Montreal's magic fizzles out as Crosby and Malkin rack up lots of points )
> Boston ( 6 ) vs Philadelphia ( 7 ) - Boston in 5 ( Boston gets a huge boost from the returning Marc Savard and Brian Boucher suddenly remembering that he is Brian Boucher )
> 
> *Western Conference*
> San Jose ( 1 ) vs Detroit ( 5 ) - San Jose in 6 ( Detroit was lucky to get by Phoenix and San Jose will make sure that their luck has run out )
> Chicago ( 2 ) vs Vancouver ( 3 ) - Chicago in 6 ( Luongo might steal 1 or 2 games but he can't win this series by himself )


 i hope your not throwing any money on these pics, your batting 0 for 4 so far


----------



## rocker85675

o'briens stick in the face was the most bloodloss i've seen in a LONG time, and in true hockey fashion he gets the stitch tape job and gets right back at er, nicely done! pro soccer players should be watching this ;-)


----------



## BostonBob

BostonBob said:


> I'm happy with my 2nd Round predictions:
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> Pittsburgh ( 4 ) vs Montreal ( 8 ) - Pittsburgh in 5 ( Montreal's magic fizzles out as Crosby and Malkin rack up lots of points )
> Boston ( 6 ) vs Philadelphia ( 7 ) - Boston in 5 ( Boston gets a huge boost from the returning Marc Savard and Brian Boucher suddenly remembering that he is Brian Boucher )
> 
> *Western Conference*
> San Jose ( 1 ) vs Detroit ( 5 ) - San Jose in 6 ( Detroit was lucky to get by Phoenix and San Jose will make sure that their luck has run out )
> Chicago ( 2 ) vs Vancouver ( 3 ) - Chicago in 6 ( Luongo might steal 1 or 2 games but he can't win this series by himself )





rocker85675 said:


> i hope your not throwing any money on these pics, your batting 0 for 4 so far


Well I'm not that far off on most of them:

Pittsburgh *should* win in 7 games instead of 5
Boston will *hopefully* win in 6 games instead of 5
San Jose won in 5 games instead of 6
Chicago can still win in 6 games


----------



## petlaur

Glad for Sami that his mid to lower body injury was only a rumor; we'll see if he can go tonite. Regardless we've just got to go and win tonite to force a gm 7.


----------



## petlaur

Salo was "skating gingerly" @ practice today. Guess it gives a whole new meaning to that Danny Gallivan phrase.


----------



## Rajan

chicago is gonna win 6 to 0


----------



## L!$A

Go CanUCks GO!


----------



## budahrox

Rajan said:


> chicago is gonna win 6 to 0












*& the King of Verbal Diarrhea weighs in!!!!!*





















































​


----------



## H .

please don't quote rajan! lol...

Go canucks go!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Quote?

Dang, I thought I BANNED Rajan.

GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bobby Looooo better have a strong game. Do or die time for their playoff lives.


----------



## thefishwife

Think that was the save of the series.


----------



## rocker85675

BostonBob said:


> Well I'm not that far off on most of them:
> 
> Pittsburgh *should* win in 7 games instead of 5
> Boston will *hopefully* win in 6 games instead of 5
> San Jose won in 5 games instead of 6
> Chicago can still win in 6 games


actually those are some pretty reasonable pics, except the habs will upset again, thier a team on a mission, backstoped by a rock solid tender


----------



## 24/7

Done Time for Golf Boy's


----------



## Rajan

Go canucks go go canucks go lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Rajan said:


> Go canucks go go canucks go lol


Go Det..oh wait, they've been golfing for a while already.


----------



## Rajan

yup but they didn't get blown out last game. they will probably beat the Nucks at golf to


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I see. So it's better to get beat earlier than to play more games. Ok....let me learn some new stats. 

I'm sure they can beat the Canucks at losing too.


----------



## Rajan

Do you own the Nucks man you are taking this way to seriously Chill bra I'm oly kiddin man


----------



## 2wheelsx2

We're both just kidding. Who are we kidding? We have two losing teams trash talking each other. Just poking some fun at our misery.


----------



## Rajan

thats true i guess we will have to wait till next year.


----------



## H .

it was a tough lost... lets wait for the next season...

Good luck Hawks and Habs!


----------



## cpool

Lets wait for next year and hope the Canucks can get some players who can do it in the playoffs! No Demitra next year (which is so great!) so lets see what we can get to fill some toughness\playoff players gaps that the Canucks are missing! Sedins were ok but didn't really get it doe in the playoffs, and Luongo I think isn't mentally tough enough or something. He has the skills, but gets to flustered to fast. I dunno, but I can't say it was any surprise to me!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Agreed!!!
Dump Demitra, Bernier,Alberts,load up on good young Defender,get Lou to start going to the budist temple to learn some meditation techniques , also make a player the captain not Lou.
Him being the captain, makes him think he's entitled to special treatment from the ref's, & he never got any calls.
After every goal you see him trying to say something to the ref's & they just ignore him.
We need to get better trainers & medical staff, every year we get too many injuries on defense.

We had a good run this year, & I 'm happy that we continue to improve.

We need to give Rypien a bump in minutes, IMO if he get better player to play with he might shine a little more on the offensive side.

I don't know what happen to our penalty kill?
We used to be pretty good @ killing penalties.

Just another day in the life of a Canuck fan!!!
Here's to next year fellow Canuck fans!!!


----------



## budahrox




----------



## gmachine19

^ says it all


----------



## `GhostDogg´

budahrox said:


>


lmfao!!!


----------



## beN

well heres my take on this year. we need to dump some players first..and your right..louie needs to be a player not a captain. i think we all know who should be captain... H.SEDIN!! now we need to tough up that D... we need a tower of power, someone with stanley cup playoff experience. upfront i beleive we look good. except demitra & bernier...CYA!!!! not needed whatsoever. Keep in mind there still is Corey Schneider to trade..i say get something great from him & maybe next year we will be one step closer to the cup!!


----------



## BostonBob

ben_mbu said:


> well heres my take on this year. we need to dump some players first..and your right..louie needs to be a player not a captain. i think we all know who should be captain... H.SEDIN!! now we need to tough up that D... we need a tower of power, someone with stanley cup playoff experience. upfront i beleive we look good. except demitra & bernier...CYA!!!! not needed whatsoever. Keep in mind there still is Corey Schneider to trade..i say get something great from him & maybe next year we will be one step closer to the cup!!


As a non-Canuck fan ( please God - let Boston win tonight in Philly ) let me comment on your suggestions for improving your team.

- like him or not Don Cherry was right in that your goalie should not be your Captain. But I don't think that Henrik Sedin should be either. Your Captain needs to be a a guy that more vocal than Sedin is - a guy who can get the team fired up and who can get in another player's face and tell him that he needs to step up his game. My choice would be Ryan Kesler. The only thing he would need to do is keep his emotions in check a little better as he does have a habit of taking stupid retalitory penalties.

- unfortunately I don't think that you are going to get very much right now for Corey Schneider. The Canucks should have traded him after he went 28-10-1 with a 2.04 GAA and 5 Shutouts during the 2008 season in the AHL. His value was sky high then and they probably could have gotten a mid to late 1st round pick for him. I can still see him being moved but I predict that he will be part of a multi-player deal that will bring a top defenseman to Vancouver.

I think that this will be an interesting offseason for your Canucks as I could see at least 5 or 6 players heading out of town and adding about 5 or 6 new players to the 2011 roster.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I always said Kesler would be the Captain 1 day.
I think he'd be a good fit too, giving him the C might turn him into Trevor Linden 2.0  make him mature up that bit he needs to(emotionally).

I see Grabner getting a full time call up,Schroeder,Hodgson,Rodin aren't too far behind.

As long as we can get another solid D-man or 2 we should be in good shape.

1 of or biggest misatkes IMO is letting Lucic go to the Bruins.
He would've been a perfect fit. 
Size & strength to create a screen we so desperately need.
Toughness, & Grit needed to get in the tough areas, & make teams think about hitting our stars.

Maybe we can move up in this years draft to get one of the coveted defenseman.
Fowler will be gone & I doubt we would have a chance @ him, he's a top 5 IMO.

I think we should go after Erik Gubrandson, or Brandon Gormley.
These 2 will be hard to get & might cost a lot too.
A few other options:
Dylan McIlrath ,Jonathon Merrill,Derek Forbort,Alexander Petrovic ,Mark Pysyk


----------



## dean9922

Love the new Logo for the canucks and totally agree Lou should "not" be captain and Henrik is a great choice.....or Kessler is even better....well put.....
so I guess it's GOOOO HABS........our last Canadian hope....lol


----------



## cpool

Hendrik as the Captain are you kidding me? Not enough character or grit! Hank and Danny can't seem to get it done in the playoffs and the Canucks don't need a captain who can't get it done in the playoffs. 

I think that the Canucks aren't going to go anywhere fast as you can change all the 3rd and 4th line players all you want but really are they going to be that much of an upgrade, probably not. An extra defensemen, yes please and make sure he is Canadian, please. No more Europeans, to fragile, and they don't seem to like playoff hockey!

The Canucks will do great in the regular season next year again and do nothing in the playoffs. How many more years till we realize the Canucks are the next installemnt if the San Jose Sharks, they just can't get it done in the playoffs? I don't think with the twins the Canucks will ever get past the 2nd round. I have said it for the last 4 years and so far they have proved me right every time. Great in the regular season, MIA in the playoffs.


----------



## L!$A

Maybe next year..


----------



## JUICE

L!$A said:


> Maybe next year..


yup spoken like a true nucks fan [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

oh my god !! 4-0 habs [email protected]! up habs up [email protected]!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

5-2 with less than 10 minutes to go in the 3rd. Hope all us Nucks fans cheering for the Habs don't jinx them


----------



## `GhostDogg´

We don't really need to change up the 3rd or 4th line too much.
We had good production out of all 4 lines.
Call up Grabner permanently & maybe get Hodgson or Schroeder to have a go on the 3rd or 4th line.
If they move Bernier & let Demitra go, then 1 of these guys can get on the 2nd line even(IMO 3rd).
Get rid of A-minor, he's not fit to play with the Nux.

IMO all we really need to do is shore up our holes in defense.
Not having a top minute/shut down defenseman really hurt down the stretch & into the playoffs.
Ever since we lost Willie we seem to struggle or just scrape by.
It's always our defense getting banged up.
We need to go defense in this years draft & hope to pick up one of the better defenseman who will be free agents this year.

No need to make any crazy moves, if we let Demitra($4m) go & trade Bernier($2M) in a package deal, that frees up $6M+ already.
If Willie is done that free up another $4-5M ish.
This will give up the CAP space to make a decent move to grab a few FA's in the offseason.

I don't want to cheer for the Hab's because they have so many cups already.
It's all about "cup envy" for me.
I'll cheer for CHi-town, they were good enough to take us out, & they have some of the best BC players.
I'm going to call BOS vs CHI in the finals.


----------



## JUICE

`GhostDogg´ said:


> We don't really need to change up the 3rd or 4th line too much.
> We had good production out of all 4 lines.
> Call up Grabner permanently & maybe get Hodgson or Schroeder to have a go on the 3rd or 4th line.
> If they move Bernier & let Demitra go, then 1 of these guys can get on the 2nd line even(IMO 3rd).
> Get rid of A-minor, he's not fit to play with the Nux.
> 
> IMO all we really need to do is shore up our holes in defense.
> Not having a top minute/shut down defenseman really hurt down the stretch & into the playoffs.
> Ever since we lost Willie we seem to struggle or just scrape by.
> It's always our defense getting banged up.
> We need to go defense in this years draft & hope to pick up one of the better defenseman who will be free agents this year.
> 
> No need to make any crazy moves, if we let Demitra($4m) go & trade Bernier($2M) in a package deal, that frees up $6M+ already.
> If Willie is done that free up another $4-5M ish.
> This will give up the CAP space to make a decent move to grab a few FA's in the offseason.
> 
> I don't want to cheer for the Hab's because they have so many cups already.
> It's all about "cup envy" for me.
> I'll cheer for CHi-town, they were good enough to take us out, & they have some of the best BC players.
> I'm going to call BOS vs CHI in the finals.


well said tony , thats alot to read ..lol

i just cant cheer for chi , no way !! just to soon ..
moving bernier is a great idea , what about salo ? hes to fragile ? 
demitra has potential , but gets hurt alot too ?

who knows , gillis has his work cut out for him this off season ..


----------



## NewGuy

Man what Montreal has done is making me more sad about the Canucks....


----------



## BostonBob

Still mad about the Bruins loss tonight but I found this on another site and it did make me laugh.........a bit.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

CHI-town took us out 2 times.
I give them credit, last year I was like no way I hate CHI, but this year they took advantage of our weaknesses.

Salo is a wicked player, when healthy he's very valuable.
If we can get a "friends & family deal" out of Demitra sat $2M or less I can deal with having him around.
Bernier showed some promise in the playoffs, but IMO "too little too late".
He has a year left on his contract so package him in with someone say Schneider & our 1/1+2 & move up in the draft to get a quality defense prospect who can step in next year or the following year.
The guys I named in my post on the previous thread all have the potential to be "NHL ready".

I have faith in Gillis, he did a great job this year.
No one can predict injuries, & if we didn't have any we'd still be playing IMO.

Damn BOS is out.
Man I wanted to see them in the finals.


----------



## JUICE

`GhostDogg´ said:


> CHI-town took us out 2 times.
> I give them credit, last year I was like no way I hate CHI, but this year they took advantage of our weaknesses.
> 
> Salo is a wicked player, when healthy he's very valuable.
> If we can get a "friends & family deal" out of Demitra sat $2M or less I can deal with having him around.
> Bernier showed some promise in the playoffs, but IMO "too little too late".
> He has a year left on his contract so package him in with someone say Schneider & our 1/1+2 & move up in the draft to get a quality defense prospect who can step in next year or the following year.
> The guys I named in my post on the previous thread all have the potential to be "NHL ready".
> 
> I have faith in Gillis, he did a great job this year.
> No one can predict injuries, & if we didn't have any we'd still be playing IMO.
> 
> Damn BOS is out.
> Man I wanted to see them in the finals.


yup time to give some young guys a shot ? who knows right !


----------



## rocker85675

BostonBob said:


> Still mad about the Bruins loss tonight but I found this on another site and it did make me laugh.........a bit.


 thats hilarious! LOU-UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-SER!!!!! as shakey as he can be and as much as all you die-hards are hatin on him, you NEED him. if anyones so inclined go to thebearrocks and click on my big yap and then click on nucks fans (im to computer retarted to post the link, anyone?) funny if you can take a joke...


----------



## Punkys Dad

Is it safe to come out yet?

Go Habs Go!


----------



## pacific

Here's another joke craigslist ad:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/spo/1737863883.html


----------



## petlaur

LOL! Looks like the knives are coming out.


----------



## BostonBob

Final Prediction for Game 7 - Philly scores first but Boston roars back for a 4 - 2 win.


----------



## BostonBob

Dammit - I feel like


----------



## rocker85675

BostonBob said:


> Dammit - I feel like


yea thats a tough one if your a boston fan, and how sweet would a boston/habs confrence final be? to bad...


----------



## slipstream

I CANT WAIT for the Habs/Sharks Stanley Cup final.. WOOT.


----------



## budahrox

Are they still playing hockey????????????
LMAO!!


----------



## Aquaman

budahrox said:


> Are they still playing hockey????????????
> LMAO!!


LOL.....I thought the season was over ....

GOLF CANUCKS GOLF !!!!!

There is allways next year guys.!! 
Your loyal hockey fan 
bill


----------



## petlaur

budahrox said:


> Are they still playing hockey????????????
> LMAO!!


Only if you're a weekend warrior here in Vancouver.


----------



## JUICE

so what time are the games ??


----------



## petlaur

JUICE said:


> so what time are the games ??


12 pm - SJ/Chi
4 pm - Mtl/Phil


----------



## JUICE

petlaur said:


> 12 pm - SJ/Chi
> 4 pm - Mtl/Phil


thank you [email protected]!


----------



## petlaur

You're welcome!.....Go Habs Go!!!


----------



## rocker85675

any third round predictions? im hoping mtl can keep it going but i think philly is just to deep for them, philly in 6 (i hope im wrong,GO HABS!) and the west i have no idea who's going to advance, both teams have so much skill, speed and both have a hot keeper, i cant call a winner but it's gonna be a GREAT series to watch! this has to end soon, its time to go fishin!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

budahrox said:


> Are they still playing hockey????????????
> LMAO!!


That's what I say @ the dog park!!!
My buddy is from Montreal & he ask if I'm watching the Habs.
I said hockey is over, he said no more Nux jersey, I said nope it's in storage, time for the golf tees. 

He said he had a Habs jersey for me but I said no way, I have cup envy of the Habs.


----------



## Rajan

Philly is gonna win the cup. Second favourite team. Not jumping on the bandwagon cause i finished last place in the regular season hockey pool cause i stacked all Detroit and Philly players. GO PHILLY GO


----------



## cpool

You know I think it is kind of funny that Chicago has so many canadian players and BC boys. It is no wonder they beat the Canucks. That is what toughness and grit are made out of, good Canadian Kids.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

^^^
Something the Canucks need more of.
Good old Canadian boys!!!


----------



## BostonBob

`GhostDogg´ said:


> ^^^
> Something the Canucks need more of.
> Good old Canadian boys!!!


So you're saying that this guy has been right all along.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

He's usually spot on!!!
I luv Grapes.


----------



## rocker85675

ant predictions on philly vs chicago? hawks have lots of speed and energy and thier gonna need it cause philly has 4 solid lines and are beating the hell out of everyone physically. im leaning towards chicago in 7 but i wouldent bet any money on it...


----------



## Rajan

go philly go


----------



## petlaur

No money on this but predicting Chicago in six games.


----------



## H .

petlaur said:


> No money on this but predicting Chicago in six games.


x2!.......


----------



## rocker85675

H . said:


> x2!.......


make it three. gonna be some great battles in front of philly's net between big-buff and pronger. chicago's speed will be the difference. gonna be a great series!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

For the Flyers to win, they have to come out hard and smash Chicago's speedsters every chance they get to soften them up. Pronger will also have to contain Buff without drawing an endless string of penalties. If the Broad Street Bullies don't show up, then the Flyers will probably lose to the more skilled and faster Hawks.


----------



## BostonBob

Found this on another site from a disgruntled Canucks fan:


----------



## petlaur

Guess Antti has got the Flyers saying "uncle" but man has these first two games been close or what? We'll see what happens as this series goes back to Philly.....let's cue up Rocky's theme and Kate Smith.


----------



## H .

The first time Stanley Cup is on China Centre TV! For those who understands Mandarin...

http://sports.cntv.cn/20100530/101345.shtml


----------



## JUICE

congrats to the hawks !! 2010 cup champs [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## rocker85675

congrats to the hawks and thier fans, they are a classy bunch of kids and they deserved it. it was poetic justice for me to see the look of heartbreak and despair on prongers face


----------



## L!$A

Of course the hawks won.. they have the best secret weapons...


5 of our BC boys are on the team


----------



## beN

WOOOOOOOOO!!!! I cant belive I played street hockey with one of the Champions...


----------



## petlaur

Bedeebedeebedee...........That's all folks!!


----------

